# Critique Ike @ 9.5 months



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't know how to stack a dog so I just took a few pics of Ike in some "almost stack" positions  All critique welcome! Thanks.

Ike's pedigree: Ike van het Basjes Huis pedigree information - German shepherd dog


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

S t u n n i n g ))


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Jason, how big is he? 

Young male with a flat withers and a nick (dip) behind his withers. This sort of distracts from his whole topline. Good placement of a croup that could be a bit longer. Good angulation in front and back and I might even say very good. The angle of the photo makes it hard to see his shoulder. His upper arm should be longer. Very dark eyes and pigment with excellent color. I would like to see a bit more masculine head, but he is really young.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Lisa, 

he's about 83-85 lbs. 25 1/2" tall.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

LOVE his colors!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Jason, I have no "professional" opinion on this...but I do have a question. When the heck did Ike grow up so fast...wasn't he a puppy just a few weeks ago??? 

He sure has gown up to be a handsome dog...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stunning!

You know how I feel about Ike... I L-O-V-E him!!!

Ike is the same size as Stark - 84lbs and 25.5' at the withers and Stark is 16 months old!


----------

